# knee pads



## oxygenrace (Jan 15, 2013)

I have been building a patio out of 36"x12" sandblasted limestone slabs all week and my knees and back are killing me. 

https://plus.google.com/107540593710533434343/posts

Another mason on site working on tiling was telling me to get better knee pads. I have leather kuny's with thick felt inside. They are not very comfortable but have lasted 5 years and still going strong. He recommended a pair of Mapei knee pads. they are really good because they are gel inside and have a wide neaoprene strap around the back of the knee instead of a thin one that digs in.

What do you guys use to save your knees?


----------



## chewy (May 23, 2010)

I use those kneepro or whatever articulated plastic kneepads miners wear. Best I have ever had for working on rocks and detritus under buildings and what not.


----------



## pinwheel (Dec 7, 2009)

I don't work on masonary, but do spend a considerable amount of time on my knees. Proknee, pricey, but they saved my career, so I consider them cheap.


----------



## JBM (Mar 31, 2011)

I dont hardly do flatwork but I have a pair of gel ones from home cheapo and they are fairly comfy.


----------



## CJKarl (Nov 21, 2006)

Forget what brand I have but I usually by a new $30 a year. Then the old ones get rotated to the "crawling in the dirt" jobs.
They're a translucent blue with 2 straps, but I cut the top strap off because sometimes it digs into the back of my leg. I ain't the skinniest guy around. 
I don't like the REAL cushy ones because it keeps my knees too far off the floor. When I have to pivot my body to grab a stone or tool I tend to "fall off" the pads.


----------



## JD3lta (Nov 22, 2009)

If you want to save your knees then have a helper do everything for you because you will be so slow they need to move fast a helper is what you need I mean slave I mean help and they will help your back.. I wear knee pads for blue stone and in the army and I have an incentive to get the wall up so that I don't have to wear knee pads.. If I have knee pads on my lines are straight and my corners are square because slow is smooth so have a helper do all of the work that standing people do


----------



## onthelevel (Apr 6, 2011)

I think ProKnees are well worth $220 for a top of the line pair.

In fact probably my best tool investment ever. 

How much are a good set of knees worth??


----------



## JD3lta (Nov 22, 2009)

If you want just stop by MIT and get some robot legs.. If a job requires one to be on their knees for a pro long time then an additional person is needed to tend.. Let's be smart as well not everybody is a spring chicken.. Years of experience are invaluable in the field but the body is always taking a toll


----------



## fjn (Aug 17, 2011)

At this stage of the game,I do whatever is humanly possible to stay off my "prayer bones" knees.:laughing::laughing:


Back in the day,before all the good pads,gelfilled etc. were around I spent two much time on my knees,now a half hour and I would be shot for the rest of the day.:laughing::laughing:


----------



## NYCB (Sep 20, 2010)

Toss those leather things in the trash. I know a guy that used to use them, it's not the 1800s.

Go get some nice gel ones that extend down over the shin bone a bit.


----------



## fjn (Aug 17, 2011)

sitdwnandhngon said:


> Toss those leather things in the trash. I know a guy that used to use them, it's not the 1800s.
> 
> Go get some nice gel ones that extend down over the shin bone a bit.





It is too late,that ship sailed along time ago. Luckily,now I can stand upright and just point out to the guys "down there" what is expected.:laughing:


----------



## oxygenrace (Jan 15, 2013)

proknees look pretty good. well thought out. initially $220 seems like a lot of money ... well it is ... but my leather pads are lasting but don't really do much. gel ones may only last a season and cost $50. If i get at least 4 seasons out of proknees (which I should because you can rebuild them) they are a good investment. bottom line i want my knees to last - I have already $#[email protected]$%% my ankle by exiting a roof unexpectedly.


----------



## fjn (Aug 17, 2011)

oxygenrace said:


> bottom line i want my knees to last - I have already $#[email protected]$%% my ankle by exiting a roof unexpectedly.





Like a Hollywood type once said "if i knew I was going to last this long,I would have taken better care of myself":laughing::laughing:


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

Occidental


----------



## mski (Apr 4, 2013)

I bought a pair of $50 knee pads from Lowes last year. They have double straps, one around the knee the other around the lower thigh. The damn things keep loosing the pivot screws.
A pair of flooring knee pads I bought 3 years ago for about $15 are more comfortable and dont fall apart or slip down. like the expensive ones do.


----------



## J L (Nov 16, 2009)

I'm not a mason, but another vote for proknees. They're awesome. I bought mine last year while I was doing some hardwood. I did the demo and prep without kneepads and I could barely walk. Day 2 I had to run to a new supplier that had them in the showroom. I bought them on the spot and went back to work. At the end of day 2 my knees actually felt good and the swelling had gone down. It was amazing.


----------



## 6stringmason (May 20, 2005)

I dont recall the name, but I got them from the big box store. Gel pads.. They are comfortable, but the straps are a little tight. Like CJKarl said, I aint the skinniest guy around.


----------



## S.U.M (Apr 17, 2013)

I have a fool proof method of saving my knees, get the younger guy to do it.


----------



## superseal (Feb 4, 2009)

I know sometimes you gotta wear knee pads and i have a few pairs. Truth is, I use kneeling (boards) pads 18x24,...not those concrete type with the raised handles, but flat 1" thick density foam one side and 1/8 hard rubber on the other side. Gempler use to sell them and I bought a chit load. You can throw them on gravel and kneel pain free for long periods and they work on everything. 

Easy to clean, you can get them wet or muddy and they last forever. 

I rarely use my knee pads anymore. The one in the pictures is gotta to be ten years old and I beat the crap out of them...


----------



## JBM (Mar 31, 2011)

Nice idea!


----------

